# It will get better...won't it?? :(



## Suec04 (29 July 2014)

I bought my lovely cob mare 3 months ago. In all that time I have only ridden her for 3 weeks at the most due to lameness, crookedness, vaginitis and now mild hepatitis! she is under vet supervision, has been on complete box rest for 4 weeks and looking likely to be for another 2 weeks at least. the vet has assured me that everything is reversible and will come good in the end. its just that this is not how I was hoping re introduction to horse ownership would to be! I love my mare dearly and she isn't going anywhere. she has such a lovely nature despite being on box rest. please can someone tell me their 'rags to riches' stories of their new purchases so  that it will give me hope! 

thank you and healing vibes for my mare are warmly welcome


----------



## Leo Walker (29 July 2014)

I bought my boy, broke my hand the 4th time I rode him, hand is fixed now but I've had to take his shoes off due to his terrible feet. We were doing ok with hoof boots and I was about to start riding him again when he came in last night 4/10ths lame and quickly went to non weight bearing  Vet was out last night and is out again this morning and I'm crossing everything for it being an abscess. So no success stories yet, but hopefully there  will be one soon!


----------



## Suec04 (29 July 2014)

Oh no! At least im not the only one going through it. Fingers crossed for u


----------



## WindyStacks (29 July 2014)

Only had my boy 10 days when he got kicked in the field and was off for 2.5 weeks. 

Then took him barefoot and haven't been able to do much for 4 weeks. 

Left my husband last weekend and horse is currently 400 miles away. 

Sigh. Will ride before end of summer though. Chin up!


----------



## CIJ (29 July 2014)

I bought my lovely 5yr old mare to event, 3 months later she did something very serious to her sacriliac joint and was very lame.  She was the 1st horse who I didn't bother to insurance when I bought her, but the only horse that I've needed it for!!!  Roll on 1.5 years after physio, magnetic therapy and slowly bringing her back, she started eventing again.  I've had her 10 years now and she is my horse of a life time   She took me to 1* eventing and I've had the best fun/time on her.  She is now semi retired due to lameness issues, but that's another story!   Life will get better, honest also sending healing vibes


----------



## dibbin (29 July 2014)

I bought my boy last year, in February he got caught in a fence and cut his hind leg to the bone. He was on total box rest for 2 months. Now back in ridden work and daily turnout with my sister's horse


----------



## diamonddogs (31 July 2014)

Going back a few years now, my friend bought a new horse (a youngster), rode him twice, then he trod on a stray chain harrow. He was off work for nearly six months, and she had to start him right from the beginning again.

However, he came back better than ever and she won quite a lot with him in the end.


----------



## Suec04 (31 July 2014)

thank you for your replies, and for your healing vibes! Vet came again to day and reported some more progress. still a way to go but at least its on the up!


----------



## debsflo (31 July 2014)

yes it will   ,welcome to the frustrating world of horses,,,,,,,


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 July 2014)

Try to see the silver lining to your cloud.  You will have a great opportunity to get to know each other really well during the box-rest period.  
Glad to hear that the vet says she is progressing.  <<<<Vibes>>>>>> for her continued recovery.


----------



## asmp (1 August 2014)

In first year I had my horse, he was kicked on the hock and ended up in horsepital, costing approx £2000 and some time off.  Then we found out he had a broken tooth so another visit to vets and another £1500.  He also had a wound under his jaw for which I had to inject him with antibiotics.  Now' nearly 7 years on, he's off to the TREC World championships in Italy with my daughter (as long as he doesn't manage to injure himself!)

You'll get there!


----------



## Suec04 (2 August 2014)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Try to see the silver lining to your cloud.  You will have a great opportunity to get to know each other really well during the box-rest period.  
Glad to hear that the vet says she is progressing.  <<<<Vibes>>>>>> for her continued recovery.
		
Click to expand...

thank you  yes, we are getting to know eachother really well. she's a bit of a softie really and likes me to stand at her stable door chatting away to her while she eats! if I move way she comes over to the door, kicks it and whinnies at me! funny thing  thank you for the vibes


----------



## Suec04 (2 August 2014)

asmp said:



			In first year I had my horse, he was kicked on the hock and ended up in horsepital, costing approx £2000 and some time off.  Then we found out he had a broken tooth so another visit to vets and another £1500.  He also had a wound under his jaw for which I had to inject him with antibiotics.  Now' nearly 7 years on, he's off to the TREC World championships in Italy with my daughter (as long as he doesn't manage to injure himself!)

You'll get there!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh!! :/ well done! id like to try TREC eventually. looks great fun  thank you


----------



## edgedem (4 August 2014)

I bought my new boy 16 days ago and last Monday he got impaction colic, we were due to start our fittening program and had a saddle fitter & lessons booked!

then as I thought we were in the clear he had colic again on Thursday! no insurance yet and a hefty vet bill.. currently in your position too  but happy he is alive at least. not the best way to start but hopefully it will get better for us both!


----------



## Suec04 (4 August 2014)

edgedem said:



			I bought my new boy 16 days ago and last Monday he got impaction colic, we were due to start our fittening program and had a saddle fitter & lessons booked!

then as I thought we were in the clear he had colic again on Thursday! no insurance yet and a hefty vet bill.. currently in your position too  but happy he is alive at least. not the best way to start but hopefully it will get better for us both!
		
Click to expand...

OMG! our problems seem like nothing compared to yours!  I'm glad your boy is on the mend now though. It has to get better for us both  sending your boy healing vibes too x


----------



## Arniebear (5 August 2014)

Unfortunately things like this happen  vibes for your mare.

Here's my story;

Finished uni may 2011, moved home and decided to buy a pony! brought freddie 16.1 TB in dec 2011, we had issues with our jumping and by sept 2012 he was diagnosed with catastrophic suspensory damage to both hinds and sacrollic damage from his racing days, the injury to this suspensories was too old and too severe to do anything with so in June 2013 i decided enough was enough and put him to sleep... he was 8 years old  RIP boy.

In feb 2013 i brought Arnie a 4yr old warmblood to replace the competition work freddie couldnt do, we had a fantastic start to the season but in sept 2013 he blew his SDFT at a 3 day event.... fast forward to today and 6 months box rest later, 9 months off work we were finally given the go ahead to start canter work last thursday! I'm hoping he will come right and stay right as he was brought to event so fingers crossed we actually make it to the affiliated event season next yr!


Hang in there it will come right eventually x


----------



## mightymammoth (5 August 2014)

I bought my horse in oct 2011 he first went lame December 2011 cue 6 months of lameness and lots of tears. I ended up "rehabbing" him to barefoot and we're about 2 years lameness free now.  It's an emotional roller coaster and not my vision of riding off into the sunset that's for sure!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 August 2014)

Rotten luck - hope he gets better.


----------

